# SIGMA Announces the 24-70mm F2.8 DG OS HSM



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 21, 2017)

```
SIGMA 24-70mm F2.8 DG OS HSM Top-Level Performance Optimized for the Era of Ultra-High-Megapixel Cameras</p>
<ol>
<li>The large-diameter standard zoom ideal for today’s ultra-high-megapixel digital cameras</li>
<li>OS functionality and newly designed HSM for success on any shoot</li>
<li>Lens barrel designed for high rigidity</li>
<li>Other features</li>
</ol>
<p><strong>The definitive large-diameter standard zoom lens for any shoot</strong></p>
<p>What photographers demand from the 24-70mm F2.8 specification is much more than outstanding image quality. They want all the features that make this a go-to lens for a wide range of photographic opportunities, including optical design ideal for the latest ultra-high-megapixel digital cameras, hypersonic motor (HSM) for high-speed autofocus, optical stabilizer (OS) with powerful stabilization effect, dust- and splash-proof mount with rubber sealing, and a metal barrel for a stable, rigid feel. This all-new 24-70mm F2.8 lens from SIGMA delivers the performance and functionality that help pros succeed in news, nature, and many other fields of photography.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>【Key features】</p>
<ol>
<li>The large-diameter standard zoom ideal for today’s ultra-high-megapixel digital cameras</li>
</ol>
<ul>
<li>Outstanding optical performance</li>
</ul>
<p>Three SLD (Special Low Dispersion) glass lens elements and four aspherical lens elements help minimize optical aberrations. To ensure outstanding image quality from the center to the edges of the photograph, the optical system minimizes coma, which causes points of light to streak, and transverse chromatic aberration, which cannot be corrected via aperture control, The optical system also minimizes distortion, which can be particularly evident in wide-angle shots, resulting in excellent optical performance throughout the zoom range.</p>
<ul>
<li>A 24-70mm F2.8 lens that meets the high standards of the Art line</li>
</ul>
<p>SIGMA has continuously pioneered 24-70mm F2.8 lenses that are a step ahead of the times. The first model of this specification, SIGMA 24-70mm F2.8 EX DG ASPHERICAL DF, launched in 2001. Representing the fourth generation of the family, the new SIGMA 24-70mm F2.8 DG OS HSM | Art accomplishes a challenging feat in optical design: incorporating optical stabilizer functionality in a large-diameter standard zoom. By leveraging all of its design and manufacturing expertise, SIGMA has ensured that this new lens fulfills the uncompromising requirements of the Art line for image and build quality.</p>
<ul>
<li>Bokeh that is a cut above</li>
</ul>
<p>At wide-open aperture, this lens offers outstanding photographic expression. The area in focus is extremely sharp, while the background exhibits a beautiful bokeh effect with only slight spherical aberration. Since large-diameter zoom lenses are often used at wide-open aperture, SIGMA has paid close attention to the shape of the bokeh, aiming for perfect circularity.</p>
<ul>
<li>Incorporating advanced aspherical lens processing technology</li>
</ul>
<p>Aspherical lenses necessitate refined expertise in the design and manufacturing of advanced, high-performance lenses. SIGMA’s first products to feature this technology were the SIGMA 12-24mm F4 DG HSM | Art and SIGMA 14mm F1.8 DG HSM | Art, which both incorporated a large ⌀80mm aspherical lens as their front lens element. Building on the success of these predecessors, the SIGMA 24-70mm F2.8 DG HSM | Art incorporates an aspherical lens element that helps achieve extremely high resolution. This element is much thicker at the center than the edges, and forming its unusual shape is a feat of manufacturing technology. Moreover, SIGMA processes the surface of this aspherical lens element with ultra-precise tolerances that are measured in hundredths of a micrometer. This extremely fine surface allows the SIGMA 24-70mm F2.8 DG HSM | Art to deliver a very natural and smooth bokeh effect, without the visible concentric rings that afflict typical aspherical lens elements.</p>
<ol start="2">
<li>OS functionality and newly designed HSM for success on any shoot</li>
</ol>
<p>Designed for advanced utility in a wide variety of situations, the optical stabilizer (OS) offers a powerful stabilization effect. The newly designed large hypersonic motor (HSM) offers 1.3 times the torque of its predecessor and exceptionally stable performance even at lower speeds.</p>
<p>* Based on CIPA’s guideline. Measuring at telephoto end, when it is attached to the camera with 35mm image sensor.</p>
<ol start="3">
<li>Lens barrel designed for high rigidity</li>
</ol>
<p>Since large-diameter standard zoom lenses tend to serve as a go-to lens and see frequent use, the SIGMA 24-70mm F2.8 DG HSM | Art is designed to stand up to the challenging shooting environments that pros encounter. To this end, the lens barrel contains a large amount of metal, while the external moving parts feature thermally stable composite (TSC), which is resistant to thermal expansion and contraction. This structure contributes not only to the outstanding optical performance of the lens but also to its high rigidity and confidence-inspiring build quality.</p>
<ol start="4">
<li>Other features</li>
</ol>
<ul>
<li>Mount with dust- and splash-proof design</li>
</ul>
<p>Since the area of the lens most vulnerable to dust and other foreign bodies is the mount, rubber sealing helps provide peace of mind. In addition, the front lens element features a water- and oil-repellent coating that helps the lens perform well in the rain, near water, and in other challenging conditions.</p>
<ul>
<li>Nikon electromagnetic diaphragm mechanism included</li>
</ul>
<p>The Nikon mount version of this lens includes an electromagnetic diaphragm mechanism that allows it to receive the appropriate signals from the camera body. This feature ensures precision diaphragm control and stable Auto Exposure (AE) performance during continuous shooting.</p>
<p>Note: Functionality may be limited on some camera bodies.</p>
<ul>
<li>Fast AF with full-time manual focus</li>
</ul>
<ul>
<li>Compatible with Mount Converter MC-11</li>
</ul>
<ul>
<li>Available SIGMA USB DOCK (Makes customization and flexible adjustment possible)</li>
</ul>
<ul>
<li>Available Mount Conversion Service (Allows use with another camera body)</li>
</ul>
<ul>
<li>Rounded diaphragm</li>
</ul>
<ul>
<li>Designed to minimize flare and ghosting</li>
</ul>
<ul>
<li>High-precision, durable brass bayonet mount</li>
</ul>
<ul>
<li>Evaluation with SIGMA’s own MTF measuring system “A1”</li>
</ul>
<ul>
<li>Made in Japan (With outstanding craftsmanship)</li>
</ul>
<ul>
<li>The lens barrel is engraved with the year of release</li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## naylor83 (Feb 21, 2017)

This is YUUUUGE!! Can't wait to see how it fairs against the Canon.


----------



## Alex_M (Feb 21, 2017)

FF corners - Vignetting wide open is at around 2EV 
Fairly pronounced distortions at the edges of FF sensor at around 3% wide and Tele end. 
I am going to patiently await for Bryan Carnathan of The Digital Picture to do his judgement first.
Tempted but undecided so far on this one


----------



## naylor83 (Feb 21, 2017)

Alex_M said:


> FF corners - Vignetting wide open is at around 2EV
> Fairly pronounced distortions at the edges of FF sensor at around 3% wide and Tele end.



Where are you getting this information? It was just announced.


----------



## Alex_M (Feb 21, 2017)

Sigma global website, lens performance data page. MTF charts, vignetting, distortion ...

https://www.sigma-global.com/en/lenses/cas/product/art/a_24_70_28/data/




naylor83 said:


> Alex_M said:
> 
> 
> > FF corners - Vignetting wide open is at around 2EV
> ...


----------



## bsbeamer (Feb 21, 2017)

too bad this doesn't have IS... hoping Canon finally brings IS to their 24-70 F2.8 soon, or will be sticking with Tamron for awhile


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 21, 2017)

bsbeamer said:


> too bad this doesn't have IS... hoping Canon finally brings IS to their 24-70 F2.8 soon, or will be sticking with Tamron for awhile



Sigma's version is called "OS", and this lens definitely has it.


----------



## Somervillain (Feb 21, 2017)

I am very very excited. I have 2 questions, which I am guessing I'll have to wait for the reviews to come in to learn the answer for:[list type=decimal]
[*]Price?
[*]Weather Sealing? Is it just the mount as the announcement said? How does it compare to Canon's weather sealing? I keep around the 24-105L just for taking to the beach with my kids. I'd love to replace it with this if it's anything like all the other Sigma Lenses I've owned.
[/list]
I am very very excited. It feels like Christmas. I love my Sigma 18-35 and 50-100 1.8 zooms. With the 6Dmk2 rumored to be released this year, if this lens is anything like their others, I have a transition path to full frame.


----------



## bereninga (Feb 21, 2017)

Sigma is killing it lately. So many options, not enough $$$!


----------



## jeffa4444 (Feb 21, 2017)

If this is up to the standards of other Art series lenses and priced not too much higher than the Canon EF 24-70mm f4L IS USM then it will capture a good market share. I have the f4L version of Canon lens which is not their greatest work at 50mm.


----------



## Jopa (Feb 21, 2017)

Not a 24-70 shooter, but if the price is good it'll be hard to pass...


----------



## sanj (Feb 21, 2017)

Jopa said:


> Not a 24-70 shooter, but if the price is good it'll be hard to pass...



Curious to know what kind of photography you do that you do not need these focal lengths? Or you do not use zooms in this range? Thx


----------



## Diko (Feb 21, 2017)

Focus speed and price.


----------



## foto fuhrer (Feb 21, 2017)

When will this be released? May be the first lens to ever be pre-ordered!


----------



## CombatClaret (Feb 21, 2017)

As someone who was planning to buy a Tamron 24-70 f2.8 based on the price/performance ratio I am eager to see how this lens compares.


----------



## 9VIII (Feb 21, 2017)

https://www.sigma-global.com/en/lenses/cas/product/art/a_24_70_28/data/

This is very interesting.

I think this is the first time I've seen an MTF chart with distinct corners on the 15mm APC-C sensor boundary.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2017)

Looking at the MTF charts, it doesn't look quite as sharp as the Canon, but it does have OS, so that could make the images, on average, sharper depending on how your shooting is limited. I don't really trust these charts much and will wait until we see real reviews.

I note, too, that the 100-400 they just announced is significantly smaller and lighter than the Canon. MTF looks pretty good on that one, but they're picking fights with some tough existing lenses. 

The 14mm and the 135mm appear to be no-brainers. If the 14mm has low coma, it'll be a classic.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2017)

If you don't like Sigma glass, here is how it still benefits you:
http://nikonrumors.com/2017/02/21/big-price-drop-on-zeiss-15mm-18mm-and-135mm-lenses-after-sigmas-announcement.aspx/

Zeiss rolling back prices. 

I'd like the Zeiss options, but every time I try one, the autofocus is terrible - like it wasn't even trying.


----------



## Jopa (Feb 21, 2017)

sanj said:


> Jopa said:
> 
> 
> > Not a 24-70 shooter, but if the price is good it'll be hard to pass...
> ...



I'm doing mostly individual or family portraits outdoors, and prefer a telephoto look. I had nothing in between of 24 and 85 for a few years until I bought a 35 II and 24-105 STM (for video) a few weeks ago. My to go focal length is 85. I know, it may sound weird, but it is what it is... My first full frame lens was the Sony 135/1.8, so it probably went wrong from the beginning  my favorite portrait focal length now is 200mm (that's how I use my 70-200). Sometimes I go to 300.


----------



## LDS (Feb 21, 2017)

9VIII said:


> https://www.sigma-global.com/en/lenses/cas/product/art/a_24_70_28/data/
> This is very interesting.



It's also interesting it doesn't report the weight. "TBD" ???


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 21, 2017)

Alex_M said:


> Sigma global website, lens performance data page. MTF charts, vignetting, distortion ...
> https://www.sigma-global.com/en/lenses/cas/product/art/a_24_70_28/data/



How does MTF compare to Canon 24-70 2.8 II ?


----------



## Jopa (Feb 21, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> Alex_M said:
> 
> 
> > Sigma global website, lens performance data page. MTF charts, vignetting, distortion ...
> ...



http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-ef-24-70-f2-8l-version-1-vs-version-2/
Real ones - TDP via LensRetnals: http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/MTF.aspx?Lens=787


----------



## Jopa (Feb 21, 2017)

alex_m_is_back said:


> hard to say as Sigma use a proprietary tech to produce their MTFs. it would not be fair, apples to apples, comparison.
> our best shot at this stage is The Digital Picture and/or Lensrental reviews. Lenstip also tends to get their reviews early on but I would see what The Digital Picture had to say first.
> 
> 
> ...



What happened to you Alex_M???


----------



## ScottyP (Feb 21, 2017)

Question: Has the new Sigma hypersonic AF motor with 1.3x more torque features in the new 85mm Art shown us the AF issues reported by some users was not software incompatibility but simple underpowered hardware all along? 

Will this lens with that new HSM motor be a good focused?


----------



## Mars1954 (Feb 22, 2017)

I may of missed it but was there a date when it would be available?


----------



## Jopa (Feb 22, 2017)

alex_m_is_back said:


> Alex_M was banned from the forum for offering a "personalised, in person entertainment session" to a forum member that for some strange reason kept insulting him on forum pages. Alex_M asked that forum member very politely to remove the insulting posts from the forum and that was also reported to forum admin. What happened is that, Admin has banned Alex_M from the forum for posting "threatening message". Nice and easy
> Apparently, this is how it is. Alex_M sent a message to forum admin and asked to reconsider his decision. No response received so far.



Hope Admin will reinstate you. Alex_M was a nice guy!


----------



## Jopa (Feb 22, 2017)

Mars1954 said:


> I may of missed it but was there a date when it would be available?



TBD  Even the 24-70 weight is TBD!


----------



## jd7 (Feb 22, 2017)

I am pretty happy with my Canon 24-70 f/4L IS really, but I'll be interested to learn more about this one from Sigma!


----------



## Ah-Keong (Feb 22, 2017)

time for Canon to add IS to the 24-70mm f/2,8L III?
:


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 22, 2017)

Ah-Keong said:


> time for Canon to add IS to the 24-70mm f/2,8L III?
> :



yes. it will just be called EF 24-70/2.8 L IS ... not "III" ... and yes, by all means, Canon should have added IS already when they launched the current version "II". *stupid* Canon. 

let's see how good the new Sigma really is ... and pricing ... and when it will become available ... remember the delays with sigma 24-105/4 Art? ,-)


----------



## Ah-Keong (Feb 22, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> yes. it will just be called EF 24-70/2.8 L IS ... not "III" ... and yes, by all means, Canon should have added IS already when they launched the current version "II". *stupid* Canon.
> 
> let's see how good the new Sigma really is ... and pricing ... and when it will become available ... remember the delays with sigma 24-105/4 Art? ,-)



opps. My bad.
Maybe Canon should look into In-Body-Image-Stabilisation... Like Sony, Olympus, etc etc....

:


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 22, 2017)

Ah-Keong said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > yes. it will just be called EF 24-70/2.8 L IS ... not "III" ... and yes, by all means, Canon should have added IS already when they launched the current version "II". *stupid* Canon.
> ...



also YES! But not for DSLRs - too late, no point any longer. But for a mirrorless FF system Canon should include in-body stabilization.  8)


----------



## Diko (Feb 22, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> ... and yes, by all means, Canon should have added IS already when they launched the current version "II". *stupid* Canon.


Actually maybe Canon did not had the adequate tech or the IS f2.8 mechanism was flawed and they needed time to perfect it.


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 22, 2017)

Diko said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > ... and yes, by all means, Canon should have added IS already when they launched the current version "II". *stupid* Canon.
> ...



not possible! Canon is innovative, capable and perfect!  ;D


----------



## RayValdez360 (Feb 22, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> Diko said:
> 
> 
> > AvTvM said:
> ...


Or it could be that they can pretty much sell the lens range multiple times.


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 22, 2017)

RayValdez360 said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > Diko said:
> ...



*not stupid* Canon.  ;D


----------



## hendrik-sg (Feb 22, 2017)

it's quite sad, that canon now is the last serious menufacturer, who does not offer a stabilized 24-70 2.8 option. 

so far, a crop body with 17-55 2.8 gives camparable low light capability like the 24-(x)xx 4.0 offerings


----------



## kaptainkatsu (Feb 22, 2017)

In the market for a 24-70 2.8. This new option looks very promising, especially with the addition of the IS.


----------



## Ah-Keong (Feb 24, 2017)

hope Sigma improve on the AF accuracy....

https://www.dpreview.com/news/4711801152/cp-2017-hands-on-with-sigmas-newest-lenses
:


----------



## benkam (Feb 27, 2017)

Looks good. A stabilized 2.8 24-70 with a zoom ring that turns the right way.

Maybe the next gap for Sigma to fill: 16-35 2.8 OS, so stabilized, accepts filters, less massive than Tamron's 15-30 2.8 VC and also (unlike their 12-24 and Tamron's 15-30), turns the Canon way.


----------



## jd7 (May 3, 2017)

Stumbled on this, which says the weight of the 24-70 f/2.8 Art is 1020g

http://www.sigma-global.com/en/lenses/cas/product/art/a_24_70_28/specifications/

That's only just over 100g lighter than the 85 f/1.4 Art or 135 f/1.8 Art!!

I know the Art lenses have generally been heavy, but I have to say I was still hoping the 24-70 Art would weigh in at no more than the Canon 24-70 II ... and I had been heartened by the statement in the Digital Photograph Review news story (it's linked a couple of posts up) which claimed the 24-70 was reasonably light.

I am looking forward to seeing reviews of this lens - and the price - but I have to say that weight isn't what I was looking for in a lens I would intend to use as a general purpose walk-around.


----------



## LesC (May 14, 2017)

Someone on DP Review says Sigma Canada told him "the lens will be available globally in July. Sigma never rushes anything. The date of availability has been moved back unfortunately"

Make of that what you will ...


----------



## Etienne (Jun 12, 2017)

sanj said:


> Jopa said:
> 
> 
> > Not a 24-70 shooter, but if the price is good it'll be hard to pass...
> ...



A 24-70 is about convenience more than anything. My preference for zooms is a 16-35 and a 70-200 f/2.8L IS II. I have a 24-105 f/4 but it doesn't get much use. If I need something better in the 24-70 range I use a prime.


----------

